# Tailgating food



## sw2geeks (Sep 6, 2013)

The theme today at my newspaper was tailgating. I was tasked with fixing a couple of easy recipes and to check out Chef Tim Love's Tailgating truck.

For the recipes I ended up fixing walking taco-style Frito pie and fork-free sausage on a stick.

I am not sure how popular Fritos are around the country, but they are pretty popular in these parts (they make them here and the corporate headquarters is in Dallas).

Here are some pics.





































Story and more pics here:
http://www.dfw.com/2013/09/05/823695/weekend-chef-tailgating-recipes.html


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice Pic's SW. Americans and their facination with junk food never seems to amaze me. I'll have to give this a try!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 6, 2013)

Thats pretty ingenious actually. Less mess and disposable bowls.


----------

